# Question about Journeymans Test and formulas used



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

I was told that these book are what im allowed to use on the Journeyman's test and that you're are not allowed to have formula notes. My question is does any of these books like maybe the NEC Handbook have formulas in them? If not thats like 100's of formulas im going to have to memorize. 


allowed books 


_NFPA 70 - National Electrical Code_, 2005, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), (800) 344-3555,​ www.nfpa.org, ISBN 0877656231​  *​_Code of Federal Regulations _- 29 CFR Part 1926 Revised as of 2008 (OSHA), Superintendent of Documents, (888) 293-​ 6498, www.osha.gov​*-OR- *Code of Federal Regulations - 29 CFR Part 1926 Selections as of 2008 by PSI, (800) 733-9267,​ (See order form at the end of this bulletin.)​  *​_NFPA 70E - Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace​_, 2004, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), (800) 344-3555, www.nfpa.org​  *​National Electrical Code (NEC) Handbook, 2005, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), (800) 344-3555,​ www.nfpa.org, ISBN 0877656258


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Golden Arc said:


> I was told that these book are what im allowed to use on the Journeyman's test and that you're are not allowed to have formula notes. My question is does any of these books like maybe the NEC Handbook have formulas in them? If not thats like 100's of formulas im going to have to memorize.
> 
> 
> allowed books
> ...


The NEC Handbook is full of examples, explanations, and formulas.....


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

They let you bring in the handbook? Wow


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

100's of forumulas ? you gotta be kidding. there's only 4 that I can think of that you need to know

ohms law E=IR
resistors in parallel Rt=1/(1/r1+1/r2...)
voltage drop vd=2kil/kcmil
power =VA

and using 1.73 when necessary


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

All we got to use was the nec and they supplied it. You could not bring anything but a pencil or two.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

When I took the journeyman's test all I was allowed to bring was a photo ID everything else was provided code book, calculator, pencil, scrap paper and you would not get your test results unless you turned the scrap paper.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> When I took the journeyman's test all I was allowed to bring was a photo ID everything else was provided code book, calculator, pencil, scrap paper and you would not get your test results unless you turned the scrap paper.


 
Yep I had forgot about that. But they did let us bring our own pencils. I had forgot my id so Angela had to go ask the cheif if I could start and have someone bring it to me. He knew me so he said "you can this time"
Hell I didn't plan on taking it but once anyway. I passed the first try.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

wildleg said:


> 100's of forumulas ? you gotta be kidding. there's only 4 that I can think of that you need to know
> 
> ohms law E=IR
> resistors in parallel Rt=1/(1/r1+1/r2...)
> ...






And Xc, Xl, It, Ic, Ir, P, PF, Ec, Er,Z, VarsC and etc.


So at least some of these are in the handbook for sure?


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anybody else confirm that there are formulas in the handbook?


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

william1978 said:


> When I took the journeyman's test all I was allowed to bring was a photo ID everything else was provided code book, calculator, pencil, scrap paper and you would not get your test results unless you turned the scrap paper.


It's still the same way, at least a month ago. Actually, I wasn't even allowed pens or even my wallet. They provided a dry erase board and markers for calculations. Or are you talking about some sort of jman exam seperate from the one from the NCBEEC?

OP, there are sample calculations in the back of the code book, if those are what you are asking for. Not formulas per se, but sample range calculations.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

millerdrr said:


> It's still the same way, at least a month ago. Actually, I wasn't even allowed pens or even my wallet. They provided a dry erase board and markers for calculations. Or are you talking about some sort of jman exam seperate from the one from the NCBEEC?
> 
> OP, there are sample calculations in the back of the code book, if those are what you are asking for. Not formulas per se, but sample range calculations.




I looked at the examples in the back of the Code book but i didnt see any specifically for finding Xl, Xt, Xc, Z, P, etc.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Man, things have changed since I tested. I took my Masters first. Never took a journeyman's test ever.
8 hours, Tom Henry reminders nicely inserted into my three ring binder code book, along with "Keyword Index", transformers and calculations books in my book bag, calculator with ohms law circle sticker on back. I never touched the stuff in the bag as I was afraid they would see me (450 people testing together, all crafts).
Without Tom Henry I doubt I would have passed on the first try.

In SC when I took the test, if you went through the contractors association you took the masters regardless if you had a JW or not. If you went through the municipal association you had to take both. Our instructor had everyone on the right page first class. He even had us pick a test date and all of us signed up, paid and had a test date picked before the third class. The ones that were not serious naturally left the class on day two.

OP......The things I spent the most time on were never asked in the exam. I was blind sided all day long. I took many educated guesses. *Just remember to not leave any questions blank.* If you guess, at least you have a chance of getting it right. I think I got lucky on several calculations.

Get plenty rest the night before and do not study too much that night. If you don't know it buy the last night you just don't know it. Good Luck!


----------

